# best darn computer you can get



## spongedana (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey gang..want your opinions....
be brutal, be honest...give it to me straight.
What is the best computer to buy out there.
And I am not talking parts to put in and build one myself.
If it helps I live in Ohio...
thankx in advance for giving your opinions.


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

If you HAVE to have a store PC Id go with www.falcon-nw.com they let u choose wut u want and are darn good computers


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

This computer here isnt much different then mine http://www.falcon-nw.com/talon_60.asp

but 250-450 bucks more.

2800 instead of 2500 (200 mhz more), 256 mb more , 150 bucks video card..so about 230 bucks more then mine. Still 370 bucks more. But their other ones look faaaannncy.


----------



## Carrie Gill (Aug 1, 2004)

spongedana said:


> Hey gang..want your opinions....
> be brutal, be honest...give it to me straight.
> What is the best computer to buy out there.
> And I am not talking parts to put in and build one myself.
> ...


 According to Consumers Report, Dell, some Sony, Compaq and toshiba are all pretty good. After lots of research, I am going with toshiba for better pricing although Dell also has good prices.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Depends on where in Ohio you are. If you will PM me, I know of an excellent store that has a great selection of computers. They build them themselves, or they have the kits for you, depending on what YOU want. Just let me know where you are. Liz


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Why the heck would you wnat the best computer money can buy? A mid-quality one would do most people fine. Heck, Im huge on computers and im fine with just a crap one build from old parts


----------



## spongedana (Jul 26, 2004)

Big k too true. I have a emachine and it is my 12 year olds. School gave my kid a free computer, scanner printer thing-y....so I am using his emachine. My old and I am talking OLD home built computer died.
The original question, I posted was on behalf of a family member...who is looking for a new puter. 
If this emachine got up and ran away I would not by another computer. I guess you all would have to look for smoke signals of something.
*dang when did i get so cheap?*
In the words of Bill and Ted....rock on!


----------



## ArcticMarine (Aug 7, 2004)

If you absolutely cannot or dont want to build your own, alienware makes the best computers out there. Dell is good for the price, they dont use the best parts though. But I will always recommend building your own, its cheaper, you can guarantee that quality parts are being used, and its more upgradable.


----------



## jgjulio (Apr 15, 2004)

Can anyone give links to good website that walks a person through building a windows xp machine?
I built one years ago and it was a nightmare. I hope that this process has become easier than before. 
My major problem before were that the manuals and guides were translated from another language and not understandable. Slots and pins, and connections were not identified on the motherboard etc.
I am fairly knowledgeable about computer but not a techie. Do I have to become one to build a computer?
Thanks


----------



## eoJeoJ (Dec 19, 2003)

Check out www.monarchcomputer.com

They build the computer for you based on the components you choose. It is FULLY customizeable, more so than places like AlienWare, because you have say in EVERY single component, down to thermal grease! It's also cheaper than AlienWare, and they have a higher ResellerRatings.com rating than any other as well (AlienWare = 8.10, MonarchComputer = 9.24).


----------



## jgjulio (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks I will delve into this.


----------



## darkviper (Jul 12, 2003)

If you ahve the money then I think the best computers you can buy out there are the alien ware machines http://www.alienware.com/


----------

